# DONE!!!!!!! my first cichlid tank!&#33



## Fish_Devil08 (May 23, 2005)

:laugh: well, after all the stupid questions and topics that i've made, im finally done...







from asking if the sand is good for sichlids, or the clay pot question and to the signs that can be palced...







well, here's what i come up with... hope you guys like it, cause i kinda find it within my liking...







i made a sort of funny set up....







i cant wait on who is going to what clay pot...







im so excited... im going to get the fish for like 4days from now, cause im still cycling... i may add a few more decors, but i think that this is enough for today... tnx again guys, ows this to all of you..


----------



## piranhaqueen (Nov 18, 2004)

cool tank! the fish will love it!


----------



## Fish_Devil08 (May 23, 2005)

left side


----------



## Fish_Devil08 (May 23, 2005)

left side


----------



## GoJamieGo (Mar 18, 2005)

Thats a really nice tank.... I like the way you set it up too. Good luck


----------



## Fish_Devil08 (May 23, 2005)

left side and right side..


----------



## Shadow_weaveR (May 23, 2005)

I'm not to crazy about the signs, I like to keep things as natural as possible, but its all about personal prefference. Cichlids are awesome!


----------



## Fish_Devil08 (May 23, 2005)

thanks guys!!! appreciation well appreciated...


----------



## Fish_Devil08 (May 23, 2005)

hehe, cant wait a female fish go into that gentlemen sign though...  HAHAHA!!!!


----------



## Shadow_weaveR (May 23, 2005)

Fish_Devil08 said:


> hehe, cant wait a female fish go into that gentlemen sign though...  HAHAHA!!!!
> [snapback]1076817[/snapback]​


Yeah, that would be a real crack up







.


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

i prefer my tanks looking like a river, but sometimes its good to have comic relief in your tank,lol


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

cool, i also prefer myn a lil different but thats ackually kinda cool, BUT if ur gunna have Midas, FH, Red Terrors, and all those other things u mentioned ur gunna need lots of cover, i suggest more rocks, more pots, and pehapse some plants


----------



## Michaeljames (Jan 14, 2005)

I like the sand thats what I went with and my devil loves it! 
I like it and was gonna do pots except I was gonna go with smaller ones and have cover in and around them. so what kind are you gonna go for?


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

my FH loves the sand. he digs and digs, sometimes just for the hell of it, other times to filter out the food,haha.

im thinking of lowering the amount of sand in the tank, but who knows.

i think i might have found someone to buy my Ps...YES!!! cichlid tank...WHOOO

with the sand, you should get some malaysian trumpet snails. they burrow inthe sand, and stir it up, releasing bad spots of air and anaerobic gas buildups or whatever, and they eat a lot of the crap in the substrate, all while staying basically out of view. its always good to keep that sand stirred up.


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Puff said:


> with the sand, you should get some malaysian trumpet snails. they burrow inthe sand, and stir it up, releasing bad spots of air and anaerobic gas buildups or whatever, and they eat a lot of the crap in the substrate, all while staying basically out of view. its always good to keep that sand stirred up.
> [snapback]1077325[/snapback]​


Good advice!










I'm going to be redoing my 10 gallon 'qt/hospital' tank and getting it ready for African shell dwelling cichlids and I'm using a black sand I picked up at work today. Definitely going to be getting some MTS to sift through the sand. It's key and better than sifting through the sand yourself.

BTW... Love the signs in the tank!


----------



## fester (May 3, 2005)

i prefer natural tanks, but that tank is cool and clever good job and good luck on your new setup!


----------



## MRNIMO. (Oct 29, 2004)

Different, hope the fish can read.


----------



## King Oscar (Apr 5, 2005)

lol im not into ur tank setup, but it is funny.


----------



## Fish_Devil08 (May 23, 2005)

hehe, its funny for me, im excited in seeing them..  i wanna know who's the doctor, hehe..  but what if the doctor kills his tankmates? that'll be ironic as hell..... well i hope there will be no killing issues.... im gonna dd pots and some flat rocks to cover the pots.... more hiding places, the better right? im gonna get oscars, GT and JD... hope they wont fight... im willing to take the risk...


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

My advice with a trio of cichlids like that is to get the oscar a bit bigger than the gt and jd if you can. This way the edge that the fish will lose in terms of aggression will be made up for in size.


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

Mettle said:


> My advice with a trio of cichlids like that is to get the oscar a bit bigger than the gt and jd if you can. This way the edge that the fish will lose in terms of aggression will be made up for in size.
> [snapback]1078214[/snapback]​










very good advice, but like i said they need more cover. IMO i would do just like 4 JD's, or like 3 Oscars, ya know keep a species tank, but then again thats just my idea


----------



## eL ChiNo LoCo (Apr 16, 2004)

What type of cichlids are you going for?


----------



## King Oscar (Apr 5, 2005)

how big is ur tank


----------



## Fish_Devil08 (May 23, 2005)

What type of cichlids are you going for? 
--> already answered this.... GT,osacrs,JD

how big is ur tank
--> i think i also answered this already.... 100gall


----------



## King Oscar (Apr 5, 2005)

o nice dude i might go for the oscar, gt, and jd set up thing too once i get a bigger tank


----------



## Fish_Devil08 (May 23, 2005)

yep, cant wait.... i might buy some tiger barbs and the cheap ones to lessen the aggression of my main fishes.... i will also put some 4'' gold fish to lessen the aggression more... after they grow, i will put those barbs and goldfishes in my Ps tank to see some party....


----------

